# 6 Tage Dolomitenrunde Tipps gesucht



## Koni2222 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wir wollen evtl. mitte nächster Woche die Dolomitenrunde von Bike-GPS fahren.

342km und 11800hm an 6 Tagen mit Start in Brixen

http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/




Wollte mal fragen ob jemand Tipps für Übernachtungen hat, im Bild oben ist die Etappenliste wie wir in etwa fahren. 
Vielleicht hat auch jemand  Tipps ob wo Bikeverbot ist oder Sperrungen usw.

Schon mal Danke 

Koni


----------



## dede (17. Juli 2012)

Verbote und Sperrungen auf diesem Weg gar keine (außer der Munkelweg, aber den schiebt der Uli ja eh => schwarz und offiziell der Bindelweg, auf dem Biker allerdings geduldet werden wenn sie nicht mitten untertags herdenweise wie die Italiener auftreten => am besten frühmorgens oder spätabends fahren und auf der Bindelweghütte übernachten).
Insgesamt ist Ulis Querung allerdings suboptimal und kann an mehreren Stellen deutlich verbessert werden. Ich geb dir hier mal die Stichworte an, dann bemüh bitte die SuFu 
=> Würde mit der Plose-Seilbahnauffhart starten SuFu Brixen, Plose
=> Broglesalm runter schöner Trail, dann Piera Longia Trail => SuFu
=> Seiseralm geht viel schöner und spannender SuFu Seiseralm
=> Abfahrt durchs Durontal kann man ab dem Rif. Micheluzzi noch einen sehr schönen Trail mitnehmen, wenn man zur Pra Molin hochkurbelt (200 Hm extra), danach schöner Trail nach Campitello
=> Auffahrt ab Canazei per Bahn möglich => SuFu Canazei/Fassa Bikepark, ggf. auch Col Rodella Bahn und dann rüberqueren
=> bis Alleghe ein Traum, würde dann einen der Alleghetrails mitnehmen
=> Averau: Pezzi de Paru Trail dranhängen => SuFu
=> Val Padeon ist in meinen Augen wenig spannend, da würde ich was anderes fahren
=> St. Vigil: zum Ju/Joch hoch geht auch ein Lift
=> Heiligkreuz/La Crusc: evtl. noch den 13er einbauen => SuFu am Ende des 15er fährt der Uli runter ins Tal (Costadedoi). Besser ist es aber gleich links in Sichtweite einer Mühle abzuzweigen, dann kurz steil hcoh und dann im Auf und Ab nach St. Kassian direkt zu fahren
=> Incisapaß: den 3er rüber zum Campolongo nehmen und erst kurz vor dem Paß rechts weg Ri Negerhütte
=> Corvara-Pedraces: Uli fährt entlang des Baches. Viel schöner ist der 10er links/oberhalb via Verda-La Ila Alta/Ansitz Colz-Sompunt-Pedraces und dann via Sothgherdeina und Josciara nach Pescol
=> Ab Jausenstation Göma ins Tal abzufahren ist völliger Schwachsinn, einfach weiter auf dem Steig um den Peitlerkofel bleiben (gut 5 Min schieben) und via Munt Fornella zum Würzjoch. Kurz Straße bergab und steil hoch zur Maurerberghütte (hat der Uli wieder drin). Dann rüber über "Tuncene" zum Lüsner Joch, den Steig rechts vom Joch zum Col dal Le hochschieben (ca. 10 Min) und ab dem Glittner See immer dem Kamm entlang bis zur Wieseralm. Jetzt wieder auf Ulis track
Wenn du an der Seilbahnstation in St. Andrä gestartet bist würde ich einen der Trails nach Lüsen direkt oder Rodenegg und dann rüber nach Lüsen-Kreuzstöckl nehmen und von dort ab Straße zum AP. Wer nicht mit dem Auto fahren muß, der kann ab St. Andrä noch ein paar schöne Trails bis St. Andrä und weiter bis Brixen enttlang des Eisack fahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (17. Juli 2012)

Sollte dir kein Kartenmaterial vorliegen, hiermit kannst du den Südtiroler Teil sehr gut nachvollziehen/vorplanen
http://www.trekking.suedtirol.info/


----------



## Koni2222 (17. Juli 2012)

Ok danke schonmal, ist ja einiges was man da noch machen kann.
Karten hab ich OpenMTB Map und Garmin Transalpin, muss ich mir dann alles mal anschauen


----------



## mw.dd (17. Juli 2012)

Investiere in Papierkarten. Die Kosten dafür sind im Vergleich zu denen des Gesamtunternehmens eher gering.


----------



## Koni2222 (18. Juli 2012)

dede schrieb:


> => Würde mit der Plose-Seilbahnauffhart starten SuFu Brixen, Plose
> => Broglesalm runter schöner Trail, dann Piera Longia Trail => SuFu



Wenn man sich in der Gegend nicht auskennt ist echt schwer auf den Karten alles zu finden, hab den GPS-Track für den ersten Tag mal erstellt.
An der Broglesalm muss ich auf den 6er dann auf 2B weiter Regensburger Hütte und  runter nach St. Ulrich ?


----------



## dede (18. Juli 2012)

Der 6er geht rauf in die Panascharte, das ist falsch. Du mußt auf dem 5er runter bis zur Mittelstation (alternativ hierher acuh via Raschötzhöhenweg, dann FS runter bis zum querenden Trio Pajan und über den rüber). Dann mit der Seceda-Seilbahn hoch und immer dem Trail oben lang am Piera Longia vorbei bis du auf den 13er triffst, der dann rechts runter zur Hütte zieht....


----------



## Koni2222 (18. Juli 2012)

Ok hab ich geÃ¤ndert, muss mal abklÃ¤ren ob die anderen so viel Bahn fahren mÃ¶chten.
Kostet auch jedes mal ca. 10â¬ oder ?


----------



## dede (18. Juli 2012)

Klar, muÃ man mÃ¶gen.... Keine Ahnung was die Bahnen genau kosten, aber mit 10 â¬ wirst schon dabei sein denk ich


----------



## Koni2222 (20. Juli 2012)

> => Seiseralm geht viel schöner und spannender SuFu Seiseralm
> => Abfahrt durchs Durontal kann man ab dem Rif. Micheluzzi noch einen sehr schönen Trail mitnehmen, wenn man zur Pra Molin hochkurbelt (200 Hm extra), danach schöner Trail nach Campitello



Pra Molin hab ich nirgends gefunden
Hab jetzt einen Track Seiseralm, Mahlknecht Hütte, Zallinger Hütte, Saltner Schwaige, Fr. August Hütte, Sella Joch Haus erstellt, hab von Luk00r seiner 8 Tages Tour einiges übernommen.
Den schlenker zur Saltner Schwaige lass ich evtl. weg und fahr am Ende des Tages weiter zum Lago di Fedaia, mal schauen wo es da Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=crwommxrfsklmlff


----------



## dede (20. Juli 2012)

Die Abzweigung zu den Pra Molin (= ladisnich für Mühlenwiese) geht direkt am Rifugio Michelazzi rechts (orographisch gesehen) ab. Wenn du die Kompaß-Online-Karte bemühst ist der Weg rot gestrichelt eingezeichnet (in realita aber eine FS) und führt dann als rote Linie runter nach Campitello. Den fährst du bis in die Kehre, wo der zweite Teil des Trails abgeht (schwarz gestrichelt in der Karte)
Der Track ist an sich recht gut, hat aber 2 "Mängel": a) Fr. August Weg ist fürs Biken gesperrt und jetzt in der Hauptreisezeit auch kein Spaß weil viel zu überlaufen und b) kann man noch ein paar nette Trailabschnitte einbauen. Dazu nach der Abfahrt von der Mahlknechthütte (man kann auch auf dem Steig ohne Höhe zu verlieren kurz weiterfahren und die letzten 5 Min schieben und kommt wieder auf die Schotterstrecke) rechts hoch zum Seiseralmhaus und auf den Trail 7 (teilw. glaub ich auch 9b oder so) bis in die Kehre unterhalb des Zallingers fahren. Zur Plattkofelhütte rauf sind's dann 10-15 Min schieben weil einfach zu steil. Oben wie gesagt nicht auf den Fr.-August Weg, sondern quasi wieder rückwärts (sprich nach Westen) dessen Verängerung über die Schneid bis zum Mahlknechtjoch und dann das Durontal runter. Wenn keine Wanderer unterwegs sein sollten (was zu 99.9% NICHT der Fall sein dürfte) kannst du auch vopn der Plattkofelhütte an der Plattkofelalm vorbei die Direttissima runter zum Rifugio Michelazzi runtertrailen..... Unten dann per Bahn zum Col Rodella hoch und du bist wieder auf dem Track, der sich dann noch weiter optimieren läßt: Bei der Einmündung in einen Schotterweg 8ziemlich genau am Beginn des oberen (lichten) Waldrands) statt rechts abwärts wie im Track links auf den Steig zur Straßenkehre einbiegen (ist auf der Karte ja eingezeichnet), diese etwa 1 km runter bis zum Pian Schiavaneis und dem ebenfalls eingezeichneten Weg (erst schwarz gestrichelt, dann gestrichelt) entlang des Rio Antermont folgen bis zur kleinen Kreuzung mit dem "schwarzen Linien"-Weg, der dich zurück zur Straße bringt. Die dann aufwärts wie im Track (oder aber ganz runter nach Canazei fahren entlang des ausgeschilderten "Sella Hero" und mit der bahn hoch nach Pecol, die zweite Sektion nimmt nur "Astronautenverkleidete" mit, da Bikepark.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (20. Juli 2012)

Hier kurz mal der Link zu den "offiziellen" Strecken im Fassatal => Die Strecke Michelazzi/Pramolin ist wie in Tour 10 skizziert, nur daß du dann links noch kurz aufwärts auf der schwarzen Linie bleibst, die weiße Schotterkehre tangierst und sie wieder auf der schwarzen Linie verläßt......
http://www.fassa.com/IT/Depliant--Escursioni-in-mountain-bike/


----------



## Koni2222 (20. Juli 2012)

Hab den Track nochmal geändert aber weiß nicht ob du es so gemeint hast.



> Dazu nach der Abfahrt von der Mahlknechthütte (man kann auch auf dem Steig ohne Höhe zu verlieren kurz weiterfahren und die letzten 5 Min schieben und kommt wieder auf die Schotterstrecke) rechts hoch zum Seiseralmhaus und auf den Trail 7 (teilw. glaub ich auch 9b oder so) bis in die Kehre unterhalb des Zallingers fahren. Zur Plattkofelhütte rauf sind's dann 10-15 Min schieben weil einfach zu steil. Oben wie gesagt nicht auf den Fr.-August Weg, sondern quasi wieder rückwärts (sprich nach Westen) dessen Verängerung über die Schneid bis zum Mahlknechtjoch und dann das Durontal runter.



das ist nur noch ein schlenker, könnte auch direkt runter ?




> Bei der Einmündung in einen Schotterweg 8ziemlich genau am Beginn des oberen (lichten) Waldrands) statt rechts abwärts wie im Track links auf den Steig zur Straßenkehre einbiegen (ist auf der Karte ja eingezeichnet), diese etwa 1 km runter bis zum Pian Schiavaneis und dem ebenfalls eingezeichneten Weg (erst schwarz gestrichelt, dann gestrichelt) entlang des Rio Antermont folgen bis zur kleinen Kreuzung mit dem "schwarzen Linien"-Weg, der dich zurück zur Straße bringt



Ist der Weg fahrbar, dann könnte ich den ein Stück weit noch mit einbauen ?
Das mit den Bahnen können wir uns dann unterwegs noch überlegen 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yecajigrpekxjejh


----------



## dede (20. Juli 2012)

Natürlich geht's auch direkt runter, ist halt ein paar wirklich schöne Trailmeter mehr (aber halt auch knapp 400 Hm!).
Fahrbar - klar, sonst würd das ja keinen Sinn machen, oder?!?
Track sieht gut aus, wenn ihr aber eh komplett zum Bindelweg hochfahrt, dann würde ich bereits beim Albergo Pordoi/Rifugio Gonzaga rechts auf die Schotterpiste hoch durchs Skigebiet/Bikepark abbiegen. Ist zwar sausteil und ihr werdet w'scheinlich 1/3 schieben müssen, aber das müßt ihr sonst auf dem 601er hoch zum Bindelweg ohnehin => kommt sich letztlich aufs Gleiche drauf raus, aber ihr habt weniger Asphalt!!!


----------



## Koni2222 (20. Juli 2012)

Ja mal schauen ob wir die 400hm mehr dann fahren, der Weg Richtung Bindelweg wäre dann der bei "Bar Kristiana" vorbei ?
Dann mach ich mal mit dem 3.Tag weiter ...


----------



## dede (20. Juli 2012)

Cristiania, ist glaub ich aber ein Hotel (Gonzaga kann man aber gar nicht verfehlen)


----------



## Koni2222 (20. Juli 2012)

So bin fertig, hoffentlich passt es so 

http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks

Danke für deine Hilfe dede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koni2222 (21. Juli 2012)

Kann jemand an folgenden Orten Unterkünfte empfehlen ?

St. Ulrich, Alleghe, St. Kassian, Lago Di Misurina

Sollte man auf den Hütten reservieren ? Ohne wäre man halt flexibler.

Bindelweghütte, Heiligkreuz, Schlüterhütte


----------



## trautbrg (22. Juli 2012)

Alleghe: 
Da gibt es ziemlich viel maue Hotels. Die klassischen, mit Transalp Challenge 
werbenden, Hotels gingen für uns dort gar nicht. Am besten gefiel uns das 
Sporthotel Europa.
Da es voll war (gutes Zeichen) waren wird dieses Jahr im Schwesterhotel 
Hotel Alla Posta in Caprile (3 km entfernt).  
War sauber, schön, leckeres Essen und guter Service.

Misurina:
Wenn ihr die Zeit habt, dann fahrt hoch zu den Zinnen und übernachtet in der Dreizinnenhütte.
Spektatkuläres Zinnenpanorama bei Sonnenauf- und Untergang und legendär leckeres
Essen mit super Service. Auf Anfrage auch Dusche.
Bergab dann nach dem Paternsattel entweder ins Val Marzon und über Rif Citta di Carpi
zurück oder ab der Auronzohütte über Trails zum Mauthaus runter.
Dafür lieber direkt hoch zur gr. Fansealm und auf der Lavarella übernachten, statt über Sennes - Pederü.
Je nach Bedarf kannst dann auch noch Pso Posporcora mitnehmen und trailst quasi direkt bis zu den
Faneswassserfällen runter, bervor der Anstieg zur gr. Fansealm / Limojoch  beginnt.
Vom Fanes über Capanna Alpina runter. Heiligkreuzhospiz dann entweder auslassen
oder ein Stück das Gadertal runterrollen und dann mit der SB hoch.

Die Passage von Pso Campolongo nach Norden ist eher mau. Vielleicht lieber die Normalauffahrt
zur Pralongia nehmen und dann über Trails und Forstwege direkt nach Norden nach La Villa runter.
Alternativ zu Deinem Rückweg käme auch noch der Rückweg über Grödnerjoch, Regensburger Hütte Trails, 
Brogles, Schlüterhütte in Frage.
Find ich persönlich spannender. Ggf auch über Arabba, Pordoi, Trail 
nach Pian Schiaveneis, Sella, ...

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## Goddi8 (22. Juli 2012)

Bindelweghütte würde ich auf jeden Fall reservieren. Vor allem wenn ihr Zimmer mit Dusche wollt.

In Alleghe bzw. ein paar Meter weiter in Maseré kann ich das Adriana empfehlen. Sauber, Essen OK, Stellplatz und nett.

St. Ullrich (etwas außer. und oberhalb) waren wir im Hotel Scherlin. Auch OK

 Ansonsten werde ich gerade neidisch. Bin schon wieder 4 Tage daheim 

@Dede. Der Bindelweg ist gesperrt? Das wusste ich nicht und ein Schild steht da auch nicht (zumindest hab ich auf beiden Seiten keines wahrgenommen)


----------



## dede (23. Juli 2012)

Bindelweg ist offiziell gesperrt (wie jeder andere Trail im Trentino auch!). Das Schild steht meines Wissens nach am Beginn beim rifugio Fedarola (wohl auch deswegen explizit aufgestellt, weil man die ganzen Bikepark-Shredderer nicht auf de nBindelweg locken will).

Übernachtungen: Alleghe => Hotel Alleghe, klein aber sehr gutes Essen und ansprechechendes Preis-/Leistuingsverhältnis. Zudem ist der Silvano Rudatis (Besitzer) DER Bike-Promoter der Gegend und hat immer noch ein paar aktuelle Tips parat.

Misurina: etwas höher am Lago d'Antorno ist's etwas günstiger als am Misurinasee selbst (Alternativ: hoch mit dem Lift zum Rif. Col de Varda)

St. Kassian: mehrere gute Hotels, die in der Nebensaison sogar hlabwegs vernünftige Preise anbieten (wird aber kaum was für euch dabei sein unterstell ich jetzt mal => Lagacio Reserve und Rosa Alpina. Denke für euch ggf. interessant, das Störes)

Zum Track: ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind nicht exakt drin, Kommentar folgt, bin grad im Streß....


----------



## Koni2222 (23. Juli 2012)

@ dede

Ich hab für den 4. Tag noch eine Alternativ Stecke erstellt, was hältst du für sinnvoller ?
Übernachten werden wir jetzt nur auf den Hütten 

Lago Di Misurina - Forcella de Lerosa - Senneshütte - Pederühütte - St. Vigil - Heiligkreuz
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pwizfmycwbnxxvhp

oder so wie trautbrg in etwa schreibt, Drei Zinnen Hütte runter ist auf der Strecke aber Bikeverbot ?
Lago Di Misurina - Rifugio Auronzo - Drei Zinnen Hütte- Lago Di Landro - Gr. Fanes - Lavarellahütte Übernachten, nächsten Tag über Capanna Alpina runter und die geplante Route weiter
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tehinfgfktwivrqf


----------



## Goddi8 (23. Juli 2012)

sorry für OT

@dede. Danke. Die allgemeine Sperrung war mir klar. Ich hab bisher nur kein Schild gesehen und auch vom Wirt der Bindelweghütte nix wegen Serrung gehört. Allerdings sind wird entweder abends oder eben morgens gefahren und daher auch nicht aufgefallen.

@Koni2222 viel Spaß!


----------



## trautbrg (23. Juli 2012)

Koni2222 schrieb:


> ...
> oder so wie trautbrg in etwa schreibt, Drei Zinnen Hütte runter ist auf der Strecke aber Bikeverbot ?
> Lago Di Misurina - Rifugio Auronzo - Drei Zinnen Hütte- Lago Di Landro - Gr. Fanes - Lavarellahütte Übernachten, nächsten Tag über Capanna Alpina runter und die geplante Route weiter
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tehinfgfktwivrqf



uuuppppssss!
*So war es definitiv nicht gemeint*. Das ist höchstgradig gesperrt und zu vermeiden.
Von der Dreizinnenhütte brav zurück zum Paternsattel und dann kurz vor
der Auronzo nach Süden auf Militätrail ins Val Marzon (=1104 in GPSies)
und dann über Citta Di Carpi wieder zum Misurinasee oder nach der 
Auronzohütte von der Asphalt Auffahrtsstraße auf Trail (=119) zum 
Mauthaus runter. Den Rest Straße zum Misurinasee.

Passo Posporcora fehlt in beiden Varianten noch.


Ciao

  Wolfgang


----------



## Koni2222 (23. Juli 2012)

Ja dachte ich mir schon, hab dich schon richtig verstanden.
Da wir ja vom Misurinasee starten wollte ich nicht wieder da hin zurück fahren.
Dann bleiben wir besser bei der anderen Variante 



> Passo Posporcora fehlt in beiden Varianten noch.



Wie würdest du da fahren, von Cortina aus, dann Gr. Fanes ? Würde auch nicht so passen wenn wir erst wieder nach Cortina müssen.


----------



## trautbrg (23. Juli 2012)

Zum Beispiel so (Attachment) oder auch nördlich um den Hügel (Monte Cristallo)
rum und dann beim Flugplatz (Du wirst sehen, was ich meine) auf diesen Track.


----------



## trautbrg (23. Juli 2012)

Hier noch die Variante mit Mauthaustrail von der Auronzo runter und
nördlich am Cristallo vorbei zum Flugplatz. 
Ich fahr lieber südlich am Cristallo vorbei.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (24. Juli 2012)

Problem dabei: selbst die "Überfahrt" zur Drei Zinnen Hütte ist mittlerweile gesperrt, denn ab Paternsattel ist offiziell Schluß :-(((( Absoluter Witz, v.a. wenn man die Großraumparkplätze an der Auronzohütte sieht..... Ansonsten 3 Zinnen und Cadini natürlich ein Muß!!!


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Juli 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Zum Track: ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind nicht exakt drin, Kommentar folgt, bin grad im Streß....



Wir fahren die Runde jetzt so

St. Andrä - Mahlknechthütte  - Bindelweghütte - Lago d'Antorno - Heiligkreuz - Schlüterhütte

http://www.gpsies.com

falls ich da noch was ändern soll, wäre nett wenn du dich nochmal meldest


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2012)

Koni2222 schrieb:


> So bin fertig, hoffentlich passt es so
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe dede



Wie gestern bereits angedeutet ein paar Anmerkungen dazu:

Nach St. Ulrich runter schöner nach der Abfahrt "oben rum" über Uleta und St. Jakob statt ganz runter zur Straße
Seiseralm: würde ich wie gesagt den Trail rüber zum Zallinger mitnehmen, wird dann zwar ein kleiner Kringel, aber der macht Spaß und Hm-mäßig ist's faktisch dasselbe
Auffahrt zum Bindelweg: den Trail ab Lupo Bianco aufwärts kannst praktisch nicht fahren, ebenso wenig den Trail ab Schiavaneis => Straße oder gleich Gondel von unten weg
Hoch zur Averauhütte ggf. Sessellift, runter dann den Pezzie de Paru-Trail dranhängen => bis zur Straße beim Parkplatz "Cianzope" runter und dann auf Straße abwärts bis in die Links-Kehre wo's rechts an der Leitplanke abgeht.
Zum Misurinasee hoch kannst etwa 600m nach dem Abzweig nach Auronzo rechts weg auf Schotter und parallel zur Straße bis zum See kurbeln
Ab Antonro (wenn du dort schläfst) am nördliche nEnde des Sees links weg auf kurzen Trail in die Forcella Bassa und dann die Mt. Pianostraße bis Misurina zurück
Nach Incisapaß und Trail nicht ganz runter bis zum Campolongopaß, sondern vorher bereits rechts auf Schotter bis zum Golfplatz (auf deiner Karte dort, wo der kleine See zu finden ist). Hier dann ein paar Meter rechts Ri Negerhütte und dann links auf den Trail nach Arlara


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hab für den 4. Tag noch eine Alternativ Stecke erstellt, was hältst du für sinnvoller ? => ist Geschmackssache, beides sehr schön!

Übernachten werden wir jetzt nur auf den Hütten  => gute Idee, bringt in meinen Augen noch intensivere Impressionen mit sich

Lago Di Misurina - Forcella de Lerosa - Senneshütte - Pederühütte - St. Vigil - Heiligkreuz
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pwizfmycwbnxxvhp => hattest du nicht genau diesen Track vorhin schon drin???

Lago Di Misurina - Rifugio Auronzo - Drei Zinnen Hütte- Lago Di Landro - Gr. Fanes - Lavarellahütte Übernachten, nächsten Tag über Capanna Alpina runter und die geplante Route weiter
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tehinfgfktwivrqf[/QUOTE] => super schön, aber wie gesagt 3Z sind leider ein NoGo geworden (außer absolut außerhalb der Saison, sprich bis Mitte Juni und ab MItte Oktober wieder...). Schwierig dann hoch zum Heiligkreuz (ist aber machbar, ich bin's sogar aufwärts schon mal ganz durchgefahren, ist aber grenzwertig für 150-200 Hm). Danach kannst den 16er/15b komplett nach Spescia runtertrailen (auch sehr schön!!!)


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Juli 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Wie gestern bereits angedeutet ein paar Anmerkungen dazu:
> 
> Nach St. Ulrich runter schöner nach der Abfahrt "oben rum" über Uleta und St. Jakob statt ganz runter zur Straße


Von der Regensburger Hütte aus den 4er runter ?



> Seiseralm: würde ich wie gesagt den Trail rüber zum Zallinger mitnehmen, wird dann zwar ein kleiner Kringel, aber der macht Spaß und Hm-mäßig ist's faktisch dasselbe


Von der Bahn aus den 9er bis Zallinger, dann den 7er zur Mahlknecht ?


> Auffahrt zum Bindelweg: den Trail ab Lupo Bianco aufwärts kannst praktisch nicht fahren, ebenso wenig den Trail ab Schiavaneis => Straße oder gleich Gondel von unten weg


Der Weg Canazei bis Lupo Bianco ? Danach fahren wir ja Straße und den Trail ab Schiavaneis lass ich dann weg, da hab ich dich letztens falsch verstanden.


> Hoch zur Averauhütte ggf. Sessellift, runter dann den Pezzie de Paru-Trail dranhängen => bis zur Straße beim Parkplatz "Cianzope" runter und dann auf Straße abwärts bis in die Links-Kehre wo's rechts an der Leitplanke abgeht.


Lift hab ich optional geplant, der Weg schaut recht steil aus. Kann man den noch fahren ? "Pezzie de Paru-Trail" Von der Averauhütte bis zum Parkplatz nur Schotter und Asphalt Straße, dann auf der Kompasskarte der gestrichelte Weg bis zur Pezzie de Paru Hütte ? Wie dann nach Cortina ?

Ich fang gleich an und stell dann den Link rein


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2012)

Nein, nicht den 4er runter sondern im unteren Teil der klassichen Abfahrt auf Schotter rechts weg über Plesdinaz, Uleta (4 und 32 glaub ich) rüber nach St. Jakob und runter nach St. Ulrich => s.a. http://www.mtb-dolomites.com/deu/sankt_jakob.htm

Sesier Alm: paßt schon so wie's vorher drin war: Bahn-Sinne-Sanon-Ritsch-Panorama-Mahlknecht, dann auf den 7er Trail (kurz schieben) bis zum Seiseralmhaus-Dialer. AB hier dann den 7er rüber (oberhalb der Tomasethalm bis zur Stampflalm)

Schiavaneis geht nur abwärts

Averau: ab Fedare hoch zur Averau kann man etwa 80-90% fahren, aber teilw. sehr steile Rampen drin (erst zum Ende hin dann unfahrbar, da Skipiste). Alternativ evtl. Fedare-Masonadie (den linken Weg 463 nehmen!)-Pontinsattel 441 und dann (leider) den ganzen Traumtrail 441er rüber zur "Originalstrecke" schieben....

Abfahrt ab 5 Torri: Straße bis zur Kehre "Landris", dann holpriger Steig runter zum Bai de Dones/Scoiattoli-Sessellift. Hier rechts ab auf Trail am kleinen Seeauge vorbei bis Cianzope. Auf Straße bis zur LInkskehre und dann den schwarz gepunktetetn (Kompaß) Weg runter bis Pezzie de Paru. Weiter nach Cortina wie im Track skizziert oder noch den 430er bis Lago d'Ajal dranhängen


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Juli 2012)

> Averau: ab Fedare hoch zur Averau kann man etwa 80-90% fahren, aber teilw. sehr steile Rampen drin (erst zum Ende hin dann unfahrbar, da Skipiste). Alternativ evtl. Fedare-Masonadie (den linken Weg 463 nehmen!)-Pontinsattel 441 und dann (leider) den ganzen Traumtrail 441er rüber zur "Originalstrecke" schieben....


Also wenn man selber rauf fährt lieber die Alternative (fahren, schieben) ?

hier der angepasste Track http://www.gpsies.com


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2012)

sehr hübsch, aber jetzt hast den 3er vom Incisapaß rüber zum Campolongo komplett eliminiert. Richtigerweise fährst du aber den 3er bis kurz vor/oberhalb des Campolongo und biegst dann rechts ab in eine Schotterpiste (seh ich in der Karte nicht, fehlt wohl gänzlich, existiert in realita' aber....)


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Juli 2012)

auf meiner Karte ist noch einer, da komm ich dann am Golf Club raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (24. Juli 2012)

hört sich gut an, ist glaub ich mit 29 oder 26 o.ä. markiert, kannst aber eigtl. nicht verfehlen (aber erst den zweiten Abzweig nehmen, nicht sofort den ersten 26er!!!!). Kommst dann an der Talstation des Punta Trieste Lifts raus


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Juli 2012)

auf der Karte http://www.trekking.suedtirol.info/

Den 3er bis kurz vor den Pass, dann 26a, 26 bis Planac


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2012)

korrekt, dann 25B und links weg auf den 24er nach Arlara....


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Juli 2012)

Ok, nochmals Vielen Dank   dann kann´s jetzt am Donnerstag los gehen.


----------



## trautbrg (24. Juli 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Problem dabei: selbst die "Überfahrt" zur Drei Zinnen Hütte ist mittlerweile gesperrt,



Dachte ich auch, aber in der aktuellen Cortina Bike Karte ist sie als Bikeroute 
wieder drin. Und Karten lügen doch nicht ...


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2012)

Nur das Cortina an sich keinen Einfluß auf die Gemeinde Auronzo bzw. das UNESCO-Weltkulturerbe-Konsortium der Dolos hat - aber wenn's denn wirklich so ist umso besser, die Sperrung an sich ist ja auch selten dämlich!!!!!
Wer war/ist denn demnächst vor Ort? Bin erst in 4 Wochen wieder unten, aber ganz sicher nicht an den 3 Zinnen während ferragosto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (24. Juli 2012)

...ab Donnerstag wieder für 14 Tage   Danke dede nochmals für die vielen Rückmeldungen auch von meiner Seite... 
..m..


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand wo ich was zu den Öffnungszeiten der Seilbahn Alleghe finde, und welche fahren ?


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2012)

Kugel ist dein Freund..... => http://www.skicivetta.com/modules/mastop_publish/files/files_4f8fd96146ed0.pdf


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich Kugel schon die ganze Zeit, finde aber nichts genaues wegen Uhrzeiten und so, 
wird dann schon alles irgendwie klappen


----------



## gmak (24. Juli 2012)

Koni2222 schrieb:


> Ich Kugel schon die ganze Zeit, finde aber nichts genaues wegen Uhrzeiten und so,
> wird dann schon alles irgendwie klappen



hier auch die Uhrzeiten:

IMPIANTI APERTI 
ESTATE 2012

ALLEGHE  DAL 30.06.2012 AL 16.09.2012
CABINOVIA ALLEGHE  PIANI DI PEZZE 
CABINOVIA PIANI DI PEZZE  COL DEI BALDI 
ORARIO CONTINUATO DALLE 8.30 ALLE 17.30

SELVA DI CADORE  
SEGGIOVIA PESCUL  FERTAZZA    DAL 21.07 AL 02.09.2012
SEGGIOVIA SOTTO FERTAZZAFERTAZZA  DAL 04 AL 19.08.2012 
ORARIO : DALLE 8.30 ALLE 12.45  DALLE 14.00 ALLE 16.45

PALAFAVERA  DAL 07.07.2012 AL 09.09.2012
SEGGIOVIA PIODA
ORARIO CONTINUATO DALLE 8.40 ALLE 17.15

ZOLDO  DAL 14.07.2012 AL 26.08.2012
CABINOVIA PECOL  PIAN DEL CREP
ORARIO : DALLE 9.00 ALLE 12.45 E DALLE 14.00 ALLE 17.00
DAL 04/08/2012 FINO AL 19/08/2012 E TUTTI I SABATI E DOMENICHE
ORARIO CONTINUATO DALLE 9.00 ALLE 17.00


----------



## bikebazi (24. Februar 2013)

ich klinke mich hier mal ein: 
kennt jemand von euch eine emailadresse oder telefonnummer vom seiseralmhaus dialer?
ich such mir schon die finger wund, finde aber nur eine postadresse...
danke für eure mühe!
gruß bikebazi


----------



## Epic The Brain (24. Februar 2013)

bikebazi schrieb:


> ich klinke mich hier mal ein:
> kennt jemand von euch eine emailadresse oder telefonnummer vom seiseralmhaus dialer?
> ich such mir schon die finger wund, finde aber nur eine postadresse...
> danke für eure mühe!
> gruß bikebazi



Seiseralm Haus Dialer gibt`s nicht mehr. (Wenn du das Haus unterhalb des Mahlknechtjochs meinst)

Da wir gerade da sind, möchte ich den Threadersteller fragen, wie die Runde war ? Alles so gefahren wie geplant?


----------



## bikebazi (24. Februar 2013)

@ epic  danke für die schnelle info! hast du oder sonst irgendwer alternativ eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit in der gegend? wir kommen von st. ulrich und wollen dann über die seiser alm und weiter durch das val duron.. vielleicht mahlknechthütte oder rif. micheluzzi?


----------



## Epic The Brain (24. Februar 2013)

Mahlknechthütte
Rif. Micheluzzi
weiter östlich : Zallinger, Plattkofelhütte (kleiner Umweg über Weg 7,9 und 4)
Ich war allerdings noch in keiner dieser Hütten, kann also keine Empfehlung geben.


----------



## bikeseppl (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zallinger ist mein Lieblingsgasthaus. 
Am Morgen dann über Plattkofelhütte(20 min. Schotterstrecke schieben), auf der Schneid zum Passo Duron, sehr schöne Strecke.

Servus Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koni2222 (24. Februar 2013)

Epic The Brain schrieb:


> Seiseralm Haus Dialer gibt`s nicht mehr. (Wenn du das Haus unterhalb des Mahlknechtjochs meinst)
> 
> Da wir gerade da sind, möchte ich den Threadersteller fragen, wie die Runde war ? Alles so gefahren wie geplant?



Wir konnten leider nicht die ganze Strecke so wie geplant fahren, teilweise zeitlich und mal wegen zu starkem Regen. 
Am 5. Tag kurz nach mittag ist dann leider einer von unserer Gruppe gestürzt und musste ins Krankenhaus (Weidezaun nicht sichtbar mitten übern Weg gespannt). Wir sind dann auch direkt nach Bruneck und am nächsten Tag per Radweg nach Brixen zum Auto.
Ansonsten wars eine sehr schöne Tour, paar Schiebepasagen wie Munkelweg (darf man eh nicht fahren) würde ich nächstes mal umfahren. Im Fotoalbum sind ein paar Bilder


----------



## Epic The Brain (24. Februar 2013)

Oh, das mit dem Sturz ist nicht so schön.

Fotos hab ich schon gefunden 
Lohnt sich am ersten Tag die Auffahrt zur Secada / Piera Longia?
Den zweiten Tag hab ich jetzt mal bis Alleghe geplant, damit der 3. Tag nicht zu lang wird.
Der 4.Tag ist auch sehr schwer, evtl. übernachte ich schon vor der Heiligkreuzhütte


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Februar 2013)

Piera Longia mussten wir auslassen, hätten sonst evtl. die Seiser Alm Bahn nicht mehr erwischt.
Am 2.Tag wollt ihr von der Mahlknechthütte bis Alleghe ? Wird bestimmt auch ein langer Tag oder fahrt ihr etwas anders ?
Am 4. Tag sind wir von Cortina bis zur Heiligkreuzhütte gefahren, nur zur Malga Ra Stua sind wir auf der Straße rauf gefahren weil es stark geregnet hat.


----------



## Epic The Brain (24. Februar 2013)

Nein 2.Tag auch über Bindelweg.
Wann wart ihr denn ungefähr an der Bindelweghütte?
Lago Misurina / Atorno habt ihr dann weggelassen?
Ich glaub ich muss das ganze noch mal überdenken


----------



## Koni2222 (24. Februar 2013)

18.20 Uhr waren wir an der Bindelweghütte aber mit knapp 3std. Zwangspause in Canazei
Am 4.Tag sind wir fast wie geplant gefahren nur halt ab Cortina und die Teerstraße zur Malga Ra Stua, also schon über Lago Misurina.

Edit:  Bindelweghütte bis Alleghe sind wir knapp 4 Stunden gefahren, also könnte man an einem Tag schon von der Mahlknechthütte bis Alleghe fahren wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Epic The Brain (26. Februar 2013)

Man kann ja auch die Schleife zur Plattkofelhütte weglassen.
Dann sind es ca. 57 km bis nach Alleghe


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2013)

Epic The Brain schrieb:


> Mahlknechthütte
> Rif. Micheluzzi
> weiter östlich : Zallinger, Plattkofelhütte (kleiner Umweg über Weg 7,9 und 4)
> Ich war allerdings noch in keiner dieser Hütten, kann also keine Empfehlung geben.




morgendliche Aussicht vom Rif. Micheluzzi 2005





Wir konnten Unterkunft nicht vorher buchen, DZ mit DU/WC, Bettwäsche, Handtücher, HP 50 (2005) Essen (mehrere Gänge) war super und viel, Frühstücksbuffet

Noch´n Tipp: Puflatschhütte


----------



## dede (3. März 2013)

Mahlknecht sehr ordentlich mit guter Küche, Zallinger ein Traum, sogar mit echtem Gourmet-Dinner wenn amn will, Plattkofel ebenfalls sehr ordentlich, Micheluzzi ebenso empfehlenswert!
Von der Seiseralm nach Alleghe schafft man's auf jeden Fall in einem Tag (zumindest, wenn man die Belvedere Seilbahn nimmt und sich am Bindelweg nicht in stundenlange Fotosessions verliert!). Allerdings würde ich in jedem Fall eine Nächtigung in der Bindelweghütte aufgrund der sehr speziellen Lage und dem Vorteil, daß man den Bindelweg weitestgehend wandererfrei geniessen kann empfehlen...
Piera Longia Trail (und dessen Fortsetzung bis in den hinteren Talkessel!) auf jeden Fall machen, wenn das zeitlich in eure Planung paßt!!!


----------



## humpy (13. Februar 2014)

Koni2222 schrieb:


> So bin fertig, hoffentlich passt es so
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe dede



Hallo Koni2222,
ich habe vor, in diesem Jahr auch eine Dolomitenrunde zu fahren, ähnlich Deiner, nur "andersrum", also im Uhrzeigersinn, auch ab Brixen.
Welche deiner Etappen könntest Du (evtl. mit Variationen) dafür empfehlen?

Gruss

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koni2222 (16. Februar 2014)

Andersrum kann ich leider gar nichts empfehlen da wir immer irgendwo auf der Strasse oder mit der Seilbahn hochgefahren sind und auf Trails runter die hoch nicht fahrbar sind.
Den Abschnitt Schlüterhütte - Brixen sind wir nicht gefahren, kann ich also auch schlecht andersrum einschätzen.


----------



## humpy (18. Februar 2014)

ok, dann versuch ich mal die: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dolomitenrudne-8-tage-inkl-track.544250/#post-8730387


----------

